# Main > News >  Summer / Fall Issue of the Fantaseum Ezine Released

## ravells

The Summer / Fall issue of the Fantaseum Alliance Ezine has been released, featuring the best work of the alliance on a maritime theme.

You can see it online by clicking  here.

----------


## joão paulo

Beautiful simply beautiful! Good job.

----------


## delgondahntelius

YEah!!! it's finally here!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Steel General

Cool, downloaded and I will read thru as soon as I can.

----------


## Ascension

This is top notch stuff, all of that graphic work must have taken a long time but it's well worth it.  Well done, my man.

----------

